# Big Cypress WMA in Florida



## bowboy1989 (Feb 9, 2020)

Has anyone ever hunted on Big Cypress wma down in Florida???? If so what’s it like????? Are there turkeys????


----------



## six (Feb 9, 2020)

There are turkeys, and lots and lots of nothing between turkeys.  If you have never been, your first impression is going to be how in the heck am I going to find a turkey to hunt in this place.  Your next thought is probably going to be how am I going to survive hunting this place.  

Your best bet is to try to find someone experienced with the place that’s willing to share some intel.  But finding that is probably going to be harder to find than a turkey to hunt.   Not trying to discourage you, it can be a fun place to hunt, but can also be tough.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 10, 2020)

Go watch the Florida episodes of the pinhoti project on youtube.  Dave will show you that there are turkeys there.  Dave will also show you how hard you have to work for a bird down there.  He gets it done down there every year, but he puts in more miles in a week down there than most people do in a whole season.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 10, 2020)

After Squirrel shows them where the turkeys are.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 10, 2020)

XIronheadX said:


> After Squirrel shows them where the turkeys are.



 

Squirrel trips me out.  Never a dull moment with him and Chubs


----------



## bowboy1989 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Just take one extra bottle of water, you'll be fine.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 10, 2020)

Timber1 said:


> Just take one extra bottle of water, you'll be fine.


And some flares


----------



## RichardC (Feb 11, 2020)

A Good GPS, a pair of water proof snake boots and plenty of bug spray and you will be fine. A back up pair boots will also be good to have when you get back to camp to swap out with as your most likely gonna get wet up to your cheaks lol


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 11, 2020)

My dad is down there this week scouting. Bring some good boots and lots of socks! haha


----------



## Snookpimpin (Feb 11, 2020)

dont forget about the large panther population


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 11, 2020)

and so it begins.....


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2020)

I've killed some in there, tough place, the population is way down.


----------



## GLS (Feb 14, 2020)

Any evidence of the invasive snake and lizard infestations impacting the population? Gil


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2020)

they're eating the wildlife, anything they can get a hold of including adult deer and alligators. Nothing is off the grocery list for them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 15, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Nothing is off the grocery list for them.



I'm surprised that there hasn't been a human fatality from a python in Florida....yet.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 15, 2020)

If families had still been living in chickees, there would have been.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm surprised that there hasn't been a human fatality from a python in Florida....yet.




Probably will eventually, a child is especially vulnerable.

Panthers are never a problem for me, most are very skittish. Bears more of a problem, they will come into camp when they smell food, especially at night. I ran into a couple that stood their ground and wouldn't move off the trail so I could walk by, they would snap their jaws and huff and puff. You can walk up on gators in the trail too, far from water, they get mad and will sometimes hold their ground too. When you walk by them they may snap and whip their tail at you but never actually come after you.
The only other thing to worry about are the Rattlers and Moccasins, you'll only get bit if you step on one......so don't step on one.


----------



## fountain (Feb 17, 2020)

What's up Rick.   Hope you've been well, long time no see.  Text me some time and let's catch up


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey man. Yeah don't post much anymore, mostly just look around once in a while. 

I'll get in touch, hope everything going good with you.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 18, 2020)

Heard a man from Georgia went in there last year and never came back out. Truck still parked out by a gate and everything


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2020)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Heard a man from Georgia went in there last year and never came back out. Truck still parked out by a gate and everything



There are guys that get lost in there every year, some for days before they're found but very few reports of people being lost forever. Some guys even this day still don't use a GPS; Some guys I hunt with don't, they get lost occasionally too,  but they have many years experience in there so it isn't long before they recognize landmarks and figure out where they are. Me, I bring two GPS with me every year incase I loose one.


----------



## GLS (Feb 18, 2020)

Starting a couple of years ago, I began carrying a Garmin Inreach satellite communications device.  I downsized recently to the Mini.  I don't go in the woods without it.  Several places I hunt are outside of cell phone coverage.  Gil


----------

